# Heading to 3MB tonight



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

We are heading out to 3MB tonight, getting there around 9:30 or so. If anyone else is going out that way look us up. We will be in a dark burgundy Chevy Tahoe. Cycles By Breeze is written on the rear windows but if the doors are open you wont be able to see it all... Would be nice to meet some other members out there. We will be soaking some lines for reds and I am sure we will be tearing up the trout!


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey breeze kinda of topic but do yall carry any tires in stock?


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

No, we dont keep any in stock. I can order them though and can normally have them in 2 - 3 days.. Best prices in town...


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

I got a yz426 that's set up for flattrack it has a maxxis 27.5x7.5-19 on the rear I'm tryin to find something for the street though I'm not to shire what to look for though can u help me out


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

I can do some research and see what I can find out. Have to cross reference that size over to a street tire size...


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Breeze said:


> I can do some research and see what I can find out. Have to cross reference that size over to a street tire size...


Sounds good man just shoot me a pm whenever u get the chance and good luck at 3mb


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Im at the 3mb right now. So far nothing and there was nothing at bob sikes.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Breeze did u figure out some numbers for me?


----------

